# Omnipod 5. When will it be available?



## Pink Rose (Apr 7, 2022)

Hi
I've been approved for a pump and I'm looking into the options. Omnipod 5 seems to promise the best service - tubeless and looping option. Any idea when it'll be available and whether it's worth it for me to wait?


----------



## rebrascora (Apr 7, 2022)

I may be mistaken but with disposable pumps do you not have the option of an upgrade when a new model becomes available, rather than being tied to the model you start the contract on. I suppose it may depend on pricing/funding, but it is worth enquiring to see if that is an option rather than hanging back to get the pump you want because it isn't available now.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 7, 2022)

Pink Rose said:


> Hi
> I've been approved for a pump and I'm looking into the options. Omnipod 5 seems to promise the best service - tubeless and looping option. Any idea when it'll be available and whether it's worth it for me to wait?


Just ring the company and ask them.


----------



## helli (Apr 7, 2022)

Congratulations on your pump approval @Pink Rose
Have you asked your clinic what pumps are available?
Just because OmniPod 5 is due to be released on a particular day in the UK does not mean you will have access to it - my CCG has decided OmniPod is too expensive and they would rather spread their budget further to offer more people other pumps.
My recommendation is to only look at pump options once you have been told what will be available to you.


----------



## MrDaibetes (Apr 7, 2022)

Hey, and how exciting is it that you have been approved for a pump and now can start looking at the options available to you.

There isn't a release date for this in the UK to my knowledge as of yet it was only recently 2 months ago FDA approved. 

I would ask your team what is available, and if you go on omnipod dash would you be able to upgrade, as you shouldn't 
be tied in for 4 years. 

Keep us updated.


----------



## Pink Rose (Apr 7, 2022)

Thank you everyone. Yes I think my next step will be to discuss it with my diabetes team and see my options...


----------



## Squirrel768 (Apr 11, 2022)

@Pink Rose , congratulations on getting your funding 

In my conversations with my DSN and Insulet, my understanding is that if you are nearing the end of your current contract, you would be expected to wait until then to upgrade to the Horizon (Omnipod 5). If you have only recently started, then you would be eligible to upgrade quickly instead of waiting 4 years.

I started on Omnipod Dash in December, and although it wasn't my first choice of pump (I was thinking of the Tandem, but there were problems getting it all set up with my clinic) so I decided to go with the pod and get started sooner. The Dash is not 'officially' loopable, but I am now using Android APS, which is a DIY-build app and looping with that. Still learning, but so far a good experience.


----------



## Lily123 (Apr 12, 2022)

I went to a pump information day last Thursday and spoke to the rep from Insulet and was told Omnipod 5 would hopefully be in the UK within the next year, but again that depenss on if your CCG offer it.

I was also told that as it is a more of a pay-as-you-go type system that if you were on the Dash then you would automatically be upgraded to the 5.


----------



## nonethewiser (Apr 12, 2022)

Lily123 said:


> I went to a pump information day last Thursday and spoke to the rep from Insulet and was told Omnipod 5 would hopefully be in the UK within the next year, but again that depenss on if your CCG offer it.
> 
> I was also told that as it is a more of a pay-as-you-go type system that if you were on the Dash then you would automatically be upgraded to the 5.



That's good to know, hoping to upgrade when it arrives here.


----------



## Squirrel768 (May 11, 2022)

Lily123 said:


> I went to a pump information day last Thursday and spoke to the rep from Insulet and was told Omnipod 5 would hopefully be in the UK within the next year, but again that depenss on if your CCG offer it.
> 
> I was also told that as it is a more of a pay-as-you-go type system that if you were on the Dash then you would automatically be upgraded to the 5.


I was informed by Insulet that it is already approved in the USA, but waiting for CE approval in Europe, after which it will be rolled out ASAP. I was given the impression that if you are near the end of your 4-year contract, that you would be able to upgrade at the end, but if you were near the beginning of the contract you would be upgraded quicker instead of having to wait ... but I think they will try to move anyone who wants to on to the new one quickly. I don't know whether it will be just linked to the Dexcom sensors, or whether it will also connect with Libre as I understand that they signed an agreement with Abbott as well. Either way, wonder what facilities would be available in a loop from them?


----------



## Lily123 (May 11, 2022)

Squirrel768 said:


> I was informed by Insulet that it is already approved in the USA, but waiting for CE approval in Europe, after which it will be rolled out ASAP. I was given the impression that if you are near the end of your 4-year contract, that you would be able to upgrade at the end, but if you were near the beginning of the contract you would be upgraded quicker instead of having to wait ... but I think they will try to move anyone who wants to on to the new one quickly. I don't know whether it will be just linked to the Dexcom sensors, or whether it will also connect with Libre as I understand that they signed an agreement with Abbott as well. Either way, wonder what facilities would be available in a loop from them?


I can’t remember if the rep said that it would loop or not. It is already approved and being used in the USA and waiting for approval for Europe but that doesn’t mean that every CCG will offer it


----------



## Squirrel768 (May 11, 2022)

Lily123 said:


> I can’t remember if the rep said that it would loop or not. It is already approved and being used in the USA and waiting for approval for Europe but that doesn’t mean that every CCG will offer it


Hmmm - my understanding is that, if the CCG is offering the Dash, then the 'Horizon' (Omnipod 5) will be an automatic upgrade, as there won't be a cost involved that there would be with a tubed pump - the sort of figure for the tubed pumps is 3 or 4K, where the Dash is the PDM, and then a new pod every 3 days. So changing to a new pod would not be  a significant price difference...


----------



## Lily123 (May 11, 2022)

Squirrel768 said:


> Hmmm - my understanding is that, if the CCG is offering the Dash, then the 'Horizon' (Omnipod 5) will be an automatic upgrade, as there won't be a cost involved that there would be with a tubed pump - the sort of figure for the tubed pumps is 3 or 4K, where the Dash is the PDM, and then a new pod every 3 days. So changing to a new pod would not be  a significant price difference...


I see what you mean. What I was trying to say was that many CCGs don’t offer the Dash in the first place so likely won’t offer the 5


----------

